# Ford 1200 tractor



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

I just got a Ford 1200 tractor. The deal was too good to pass up, and it was a favor for a good friend. Now, I am wondering if anyone knows anything about these? Can I get a front loader for this? Does it have the hydraulics? It is a 2 cylinder diesel, 3point, PTO, runs good. Came with a brush hog, which I will need, but I think I will want a front loader as well as a 3 point box blade.


----------



## Senior (Jan 4, 2005)

Do not remember exactly what size the 1200 Ford tractor is, but some recommendations. 

You need really good hydraulics to operate a front end loader. Upward in the range of 10 gpm hydraulic flow. Do you have wide front end or the really narrow version. Can you widen your foot print. Power? What is the horsepower rating. Recommend at least 30 HP. Does anyone make a front end loader for the tractor. I have a 384 International, had to buy a front end loader for a 444 international and modify it to fit my application. Bushog makes a lot of versions to fit many different tractors. ALso check with Ford dealership they might know of one that will fit without modifying. Also if you live in hilly ground, a two wheel drive tractor backing up with a load in the bucket is almost impossible. Four wheel drive is better. But any tractor is better than none, so check out the local tractor places most of them sell aftermarket kits to fit most tractors. 
Front end loader kits usually run about 3 to 5 grand. 

One other thing, unless you are planning to move a monster amount of dirt you might be better off with a box blade or grader blade. Both are definitely cheaper than a front end loader. Usually about 400 to 500 each. 

Senior


----------



## Ozarks_1 (Jan 11, 2003)

I'm not familiar with the Ford 1200, so had to look up some specifications.

From TractorData.com:
Ford 1200, manufactured 1980-82
Engine 16HP
Weight 1244 lbs

This sounds more like a lawn tractor, rather than a utility tractor.
It may be lacking in weight and horsepower to effectively use a box blade or landscape blade. While it's "possible" to install a front loader on even a riding lawn mower (most of which are home-built), there's always the weight issue. If you're not going to be picking up much weight, it's probably fine. A better option might be a simple dirt scoop. Since the manufacturing dates are only a few years, parts availability may be an issue. 

Note on hydraulics: If the tractor's hydraulic system can't be used for whatever reason, there are a number of 12-volt hydraulic power units on the market. I have one on my front loader and it works fine.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

gccrook said:


> I just got a Ford 1200 tractor. The deal was too good to pass up, and it was a favor for a good friend. Now, I am wondering if anyone knows anything about these? Can I get a front loader for this? Does it have the hydraulics? It is a 2 cylinder diesel, 3point, PTO, runs good. Came with a brush hog, which I will need, but I think I will want a front loader as well as a 3 point box blade.


Does it have 4wd or just 2wd? 4wd will make a loader possible.

Nice little machines, on a par with the sub-compact smallest Kubota's for others to get a reference.

I bid a 1210 with loader (Bush Hog I beleive - Ford & most 3rd party manufaturer's smallest unit should fit) & belly mower up to $6000 - didn't get it, & much happier with my bigger 1720 now. 

Not much power and the xx00 & xx10 series have weaker hydraulics than the newer models. I believe the older models have weaker front hubs as well, so go easy with a loader if you get one.

I'll expect a loader will be hard to find. New will be more than you can afford (be sitting down) and used is about impossible to find & still very $$$$ for what you get - they do not have much load rating.

You might be best off trading this machine off for one already equiped with a loader, after you do some pricing.

--->Paul


----------



## gccrook (Nov 21, 2003)

Thanks. It is 4wd. I will see what I can find. I do not need a front loader a lot, so maybe a rear scoop would work? Anyone use one of those? They are certainly cheaper. I was thinking with a front loader I could make somewhat larger compost piles, and turn them.


----------



## Ozarks_1 (Jan 11, 2003)

I had a dirt scoop before I installed the front loader; still have it, in fact. Did a lot of work with it.
Now when I have a lot of dirt to move, I use both the front loader and the scoop on the tractor at the same time.


----------



## mikell (Nov 8, 2002)

I have a 1210 4x4 and it works like a dog don't know what I'd do without it. I have a loader that lifts about 400 pounds. Good little tractor.


mikell


----------

